# Prov356 = Best advice IMO on cichlid forum



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

I added this post just to compliment Prov356 countless replies to all at Cichlid-forum..If you have posted a thread , chances are Prov356 has responded w/ very accurate info w/a possitive feeling towards all. After reading hundreds of threads and posting a few , it seams that Prov356 has been the one person who replies the most . He is very consistant with answers from past and present threads and most importantly his responses are very accurate . Honestley he should write a book . FFTAO .
Thanks Prov356 =D>


----------



## Spadz (Dec 4, 2008)

i agree with you on that one! He's very helpful! helped me out with a few decisions! :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, glad to help. :thumb:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb: agreed.. prov is the man.. and he look like phillip seymour hoffman!!!! double thumbs :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Tim is great! Very knowledgeable. If I was every going on Who wants to be a millionaire, I would ask him for his number so I could use him as one of my lifelines.


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

agreed.

I'm always amazed at how fast he is able to respond to posts its almost impossible to get in a response before he does!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

edouthirt said:


> Tim is great! Very knowledgeable. If I was every going on Who wants to be a millionaire, I would ask him for his number so I could use him as one of my lifelines.


That's a great idea! ( if I was smart enough to get on "Millionaire" in the first place, that is. :lol: )
.........
Ok Tim, it's your turn:
Prov356 for president!
=D>


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

def agree, I've found myself very often just searching posts on prov's profile to get some good answers to any questions I may have


----------



## sophie (Sep 15, 2008)

+1

Prov you're da man!

That guy has helped me through fishless cycling like nobody else, especially when I was to give up.

Thanks prov!

S.


----------

